# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам чертежную доску и пренадлежности для черчения Rotring

## Daridis

Продам чертежную доску и пренадлежности для черчения Rotring:
Доска - 450гр.
Линейки, лекало, линейка с кругами,угольник - 100гр
Все приборы фирмы Rotring 
Всё вместе отдам за 500гр.

----------


## Daridis

еще в продаже

----------


## Daridis

ap

----------


## Daridis

ап

----------


## dmitriy_odessa_

200 за доску

----------


## svitlanal

интересует доска для черчения чье производство за сколько отдадите реальному покупателю?

----------


## V1u1k1a1

0674802282 наберите меня по поводу доски. Ирина.

----------


## Lekune4ka

Интересует. можно телефон?

----------


## Daridis

Еще в продаже
Очень редко заходу на форум.
Звоните по тел: 0932053907

----------


## Барабузик

Какая цена доски на сегодняшний день?

----------


## Daridis

еще в продаже. 
Цена 500грн

----------

